
You don't need six months to prepare. You need an hour - ColinWright
http://joshuaspodek.com/dont-need-six-months-prepare-need-hour
======
dalke
My conference presentations became much better once I learned to practice them
a few times. That takes well more than an hour. The presentation takes about a
week to put together. The research behind it can take months. So ... yes, I
need more than an hour.

That said, that's not the post's point, which is that many one hour deadlines
(and I assume these are real deadlines?) leads to better and quicker progress
than a single 6 month deadlines.

I think the use of "an hour" when it's actually "a series of short deadlines"
to be a bit dishonest.

